# 1999 Drudge interview on gun grabbers



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I know the grabbers have been working on it for longer than 17 years but watching this helps us remember why we must continue to fight these bastards.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

100% true even back in 1999 , and it is still that way now in 2016 . Is it going to change ? Only if we stand up for our rights to bare arms .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberals never quit. They just reorganize. refund and go at it again with vigor. Supporters of the second can never let their guard down or compromise. Liberals do not compromise. They always paint supporters of any basic firearms rights as looney. After a compromise the gungrabers go further to the left and claim gun rights as too far right and you again must compromise.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

No concept of reality.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Emotionism. You can see it in the old pre-war videos of the germans heiling and crying as Hitler passed by in his motorcade.

That makes sense to me. Maybe that explains how all those clueless soccer moms could vote twice for someone like O-bumble, or even Hillary.

Thanks, Sas.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A long running agenda - The Destruction of America


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Gotta get that special interests funding somehow bros


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

MLK was a gun owner. Facts piss them off, liberals that is. But they are a conniving group of people for sure. Emotionally driven parasites.


----------

